# Nook Case fit Kindle 2???



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002E0PXCE/ref=oss_T15_product

I bought the above case and just now realized that is said NOOK case! I have a new Kindle 2. Will it fit?? My M-edge should be here this week, and I bought this one just for those times when I want something smaller to slip the Kindle into that gives maximum protection. I goofed, I guess! 

Gin


----------



## Garand (Jul 14, 2009)

The description says its compatible with the K2...whatever _that_ means. The dimensions seem a bit snug for the K2, may work. It depends on whether they are giving internal or external dimensions. Amazon has a great return policy if it doesn't fit. If you do return it due to fit issues, ensure they are aware their description stated it was compatible.

Dave


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh! I didn't see that it said "compatible" - Helps to READ, eh? Thank you.
(I hate returning things.)


----------

